

Spanish startup is making an android phone - lassej
http://www.geeksphone.com/en/

======
dirkstoop
Great: "Designed in order to meet every user's needs". They might as well have
said "Not designed"

~~~
mseebach
Sounds like it's "The Homer" of cellphones.

<http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/%22The_Homer%22>

------
sown
How do people do hardware startups?

~~~
NonEUCitizen
1\. raise lots of money 2\. talk to taiwanese ODM (HTC, Asus, Inventek, etc.)

------
Tichy
Stopped reading at "sliding keyboard"

~~~
voidpointer
Keyboards really seem to be polarizing smartphone users these day. I am not
very fond of sliding keyboards, but some of my friends would never consider
buying a phone without a "full" keyboard...

~~~
bumblebird
"full" keyboard is negated by the fact you need a pin to press the keys. Or
have miniature fingers. (IMHO)

~~~
kiiski
I've had Nokia E71 for over a year now and I've never had any problems with
the keyboard. And it's not a sliding keyboard (it's more blackberry like), so
it has a lot smaller keys than this one.

------
gordonmattey
i'd like to see all these phones get a little smaller.

like down to 100mm x 44mm

Nokia 8210 was the best sized phone ever -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_8210>

------
whalesalad
$429 USD. It's really just an HTC Dream (T-Mobile G1), how are they different?

